# Heinz bottle codes



## bottlerocket (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a copy of the Heinz Bottle Codes?
 Thank you


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2013)

I just gave you the link for that.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-629286/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#629317


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 22, 2013)

Got it.
 Thanks


----------

